

Why Free Software (OSS/FS, FLOSS, or FOSS)? Look at the Numbers - b-man
http://www.dwheeler.com/oss_fs_why.html

======
beastman82
tldr

~~~
callahad
David can be a bit prolix, but his essays are well researched and often
capture nuance that would otherwise be lost by most writers. Give it another
shot.

He also makes shorter things that are a bit more immediately useful, like his
F/OSS License Slide: <http://www.dwheeler.com/essays/floss-license-slide.html>

